
Google claims it has achieved 'quantum supremacy' – but IBM disagrees - ColinWright
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/23/google-claims-it-has-achieved-quantum-supremacy-but-ibm-disagrees
======
ColinWright
I think, so far, this is the least terrible article I've seen.

